# Self Abuse Finally Ends (S.A.F.E.) Canada



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2007)

*Leeds-Grenville Self-Injury program (Ontario)*

Self Abuse Finally Ends
Overcoming Self Abuse: Step by Step to Success

The Canadian Mental Health Association Leeds Grenville Branch (a United Way agency) in collaboration with community partners is pleased to offer a 10 week psycho-educational program designed to provide educational supports to those who self injure.

WHO: This program is open to all individuals aged 16 years and older who are looking to stop their self abusive behaviour.  The Group is limited to eight (8) participants.

WHEN: The S.A.F.E. program will run from 6:30 PM to 8:30 PM on Tuesday evenings from February 6, 2007 until April 10, 2007.  

WHERE: The program will take place in Brockville in a confidential and private location.

HOW: Individuals wishing to participate in the S.A.F.E. program must be self referred to CMHA.  This may be done by contacting Krista Biccum by phone at 613-345-0950 ext 104 or via e-mail at krista@cmha-lg.ca.  Referrals may be made to the program immediately.


----------



## Misha (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Leeds-Grenville Self-Injury program (Ontario)*

Almost worth the commute... but I think I'll stick to Alberta for now!


----------



## Halo (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Leeds-Grenville Self-Injury program (Ontario)*

Sounds like a great program David.....thanks for posting it


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2007)

Self Abuse Finally Ends (S.A.F.E.) London, Ontario

http://www.safeincanada.ca/


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2007)

Self-Abuse Finally Ends (SAFE) BC (604-669-6552)

http://ca.geocities.com/safebc
http://www2.vpl.vancouver.bc.ca/dbs/redbook/orgpgs/9/9432.html

903-1260 Howe Street
Vancouver, BC V6Z 1R5

Tel: 604-669-6552
E-mail: safebc@shaw.ca


----------

